# Hyperactive pup - help!



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome to a normal,healthy golden puppy!!!.
Do you crate him?.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

He sounds like a typical puppy.  My puppy is 16 weeks, so I know how you feel about them being very hyper! That being said, how often are you walking him? We have to walk Beau at least twice, sometimes 3 times a day for about 20 minutes each time. If we only walk him twice we play with him for about half an hour in the yard. There was a day that my daughter was sick and he only got one short walk. He was really hard to handle. You can also try keeping a lead on him in the house so you can correct him for bad behavior. Exercise is really the most important thing. A tired dog is a good dog


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Please, please, please don't get rid of him because of this! He is probably going thru a stage and will grow out of it. Do you walk him everyday? Does he have a yard to play in? I've never done the crate thing but it might be worth a try in your situation. I would start with daily walks 20-30 minutes, maybe even once in the am and once in the pm. After about a week you might seen an improvement. Also try to get him interested in fetching the ball, or frisbee. I find myself playing ball with Riley as I watch TV all the time! Try to teach him sit and stay with good treats and possibly you can use those commands when he gets rowdy. If he's biting at your pant legs and just wont stop jumping up and etc... pin him down on his side and lay your arms over his shoulders so he can't get up and just pin him down lightly until he stops struggling, maybe even while u have him down pinch his shoulder or top of his butt lightly and say "NO". You might have to do this what feels like a million times, but soon he will associate "NO" with being pinned down, and should listen. There's a bunch of resources online for traning a dog yourself or get him enrolled in a beginner or puppy kindergarden. 

It sounds like he's eager to learn and just has alot of energy as all puppies do


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Normal Golden puppy antics! This WILL pass. Just work through and wait. And...he'll go through many stages.....some wonderful, some not so much so.

Hang in there. It'll get better!


----------



## WoofWoof (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks! I'm hoping that once he can go walkies it will help to tire him a bit. He has to wait another 2 weeks yet as he's having his second vaccination tommorrow then has to wait 2 weeks until he is totally protected.
He does get exercise in the garden but we are a bit limited until he can go for proper walks.

We don't crate him but we do have stair gates across the doorways.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

WoofWoof said:


> So Duke is now 12 weeks old and driving us up the wall! I'm seeking help as he is the total opposite to our last dog.
> 
> Now I know he's going to be playful as he is a puppy but he just won't settle. He bites clothes (has ripped a few) he'll chew your hands, jumps up and won't settle unless theres someone in the room. If he's shut away he howls and howls. You can't sit and read or watch TV as he won't leave you alone. He won't settle quietly whilst in the same room as people. He's not really interested in toys - we have been trying to get him to play with toys instead of biting but no joy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My neighbor has a hyper german shepard puppy. She has had great success with tethering, something a trainer taught her. The pup has a matt to lie on lie on that moves as the family does. She has been taught "matt" for lie on the matt, although she is too hyper to stay there. The pup gets tethered to lie on her matt during dinner, during the family rush hour before school, while Marguarite gardens, etc so she can see and be in the midst, but not jump or bite. I havent tried tethering myself except for CGC practice being left, but it made an amazing difference in Sedona. They also thought they might not be able to keep her, but now all is better.


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I would start walking immediately! I didn't worry about the final shots, I mean what are the chances of catching something that deadly? We also found taking our puppy for a drive would really settle her down. Sometimes a couple of times a day would really help out at this early life stage Now at first she was a bit car sick, but now at 15 months she can't wait to go for a ride.

This phase seems to last forever, but before you know it things change. Hang in there, it is so worth it! I hope this helps!

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

WoofWoof said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping that once he can go walkies it will help to tire him a bit. He has to wait another 2 weeks yet as he's having his second vaccination tommorrow then has to wait 2 weeks until he is totally protected.
> He does get exercise in the garden but we are a bit limited until he can go for proper walks.
> 
> We don't crate him but we do have stair gates across the doorways.


I think crating him could help out quite a bit. 

also, we're raising a pup in an apartment and before we could take him out for walks we had to find out ways to get him exercise in the house. The things that worked best for us were playing fetch in the hallway, practicing recall and playing hide and seek. All of those gave him constructive ways to use his energy and learn something useful.

Good luck!


----------



## s6m1l88 (Mar 12, 2008)

Please don't get rid of him. We had the same thing with Prince when he was a baby. We had to take him for walk after walk. He chewed sooo many of my absolutely cute underwear, a couple pairs of flip flops, his own leash, dryer sheets, cat poo. If he chews on your had our vet told us to pinch the cheeks in his/her mouth so they bite their own cheeks and they'll eventually learn that it hurts. Just sweat it out. It doesn't last forever.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Oh! I just thought of another thing we did with Caleb before he had all his shots. We would practice walking him on a leash inside the house. He didn't get the exercise he would have on a real walk, but it did teach him how to walk on a loose lead. He's had all his shots now for about a month and he's been doing pretty good about not pulling unless he gets excited about something.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Since he has had his first shots, start walking NOW...our vet told us that as long as we kept away from other feces and didn't allow contact with strange dogs that we could walk and go to the park after that first round. You will be AMAZED at how much difference it will make. Karma gets three walks a day...and another if she wants/needs it. We walk then feed...it has her in an incredible schedule and the only really "rough" time is at night now (we are night owls and go to bed around 1 AM...her last walk is about 8:30)...however, now that she is figuring out her tennis ball and fetch (like any good retriever) we play fetch about an hour before bed...and everyone seems very happy.

Good luck...it WILL get better!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Ronna said:


> I would start walking immediately! I didn't worry about the final shots, I mean what are the chances of catching something that deadly? We also found taking our puppy for a drive would really settle her down. Sometimes a couple of times a day would really help out at this early life stage Now at first she was a bit car sick, but now at 15 months she can't wait to go for a ride.
> 
> This phase seems to last forever, but before you know it things change. Hang in there, it is so worth it! I hope this helps!
> 
> ...


I agree! We would never have survived puppyhood if we'd waited for Brady to have all his shots before going on walks. We kept him off the grass as much as possible and stuck to sidewalks, and made sure he didn't pick up any stray poops around the neighborhood.


----------



## WoofWoof (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll keep you posted with pur progress!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh god....when rachel was little....I thought I would never survive her puppy hood! The biting, the ripping things up....but...now....she is a fantastic dog! Everyone has given you great advice....it will get better!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Join the club!

Get a crate and start the walkies.

A tired puppy is a good puppy!


----------



## nickyech (Jun 3, 2008)

My puppy is 15 weeks and he is the same that your dog. I am starting obedience class tonight. I hope that is going to help. The only thing that works with him is time out.
When he is biting me too much, I tell him "time out" and lock him in the bathroom for 3-5 minutes. I go back to the bathroom with him and tell him "no bite" and test him showing my hand. If he doesn't stop then I keep him there. If if stops I let him out. When he goes really crazy, that is a good way to calm him.
Good luck. I know what you are going through, it is tough.


----------

